# Cherokee word or phrase for Death Bringer



## Missy Jones (Jun 1, 2017)

I am currently working on a script, but can find nothing online to answer me question. I need to know what the Cherokee word or phrase is for Death Bringer, Bringer of Death, or something similar.


----------



## Cave Troll (Nov 5, 2017)

Well I don't know, but maybe this will help you figure it out. 
http://manataka.org/page122.html


----------



## Birb (Nov 6, 2017)

This might not be incredibly helpful, but there are actually a surprising amount of Native American websites and videos that show language. What might help is not to look for the Cherokee tribe themselves, but for the nation that they belong to. The individual tribes in each Native American nation usually had similarities between their languages and you'll probably have an easier time finding the nation than the tribe itself. 

The Cherokee are Iroquoian if that helps any.


----------

